# Spectra Cut II Extravaganza!



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

(I figured Rodney would get a kick out of someone using "Extravaganza" in a post)...

I just can't get over how easy it is to cut, weed and apply Spectra Cut II product. I think I have only had one problem with it, and that was because the shirt I applied it to was too damp!

The weeding process is easy, and the results are fantastic!

If I could want for anything else from a viny product, I think it would be the ability to do "distressed" graphics (a wild pipe dream  )

I love it when I get a chance to use the Spectra Cut II. Here is the latest example:










Somewhat detailed graphi on 100% Cotton T











Here are some of the detail pics



























Anyone doing T's with a vinyl cutter should check out *Spectra Cut II* products! They are worth the time and money!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW !! That is awesome ! where did you find that graphic ? I love the way that turned out. How long did it take you to weed ? Thanks for sharing .... JB


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> WOW !! That is awesome ! where did you find that graphic ? I love the way that turned out. How long did it take you to weed ? Thanks for sharing .... JB


Hello Mr. Black Shirt!  

Two graphics were from one of my libraries of Vector Images
Font is Blazing (free font from some site)
I own the tail font "LHF Ballpark Script" ($35.00 license)

Weeding was 5 minutes
===

Thanks for taking an interest!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Your shirt looks awesome!

But....there are pros and cons to spectra cut II.

I am having trouble applying verbage only...especially if it is small. It seems to be ok with the big chunky fonts or full graphics.

Im still working on it...mind you with alot of frustration dispersed in with it all!


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Robin said:


> Your shirt looks awesome!
> 
> But....there are pros and cons to spectra cut II.
> 
> ...


First, thanks for the "awesome"

Second, I don't have that problem with Spectra Cut II. I am having a HUGE problem with Spectra Cut (not Spectra Cut II).

I just finished weeding 2" lettering that used Varsity Regular font, and it took almost 20 minutes and a lot of fighting to get it on the Mylar.

Here are some 3.5" sleeves I did in Spectra Cut II (I couldn't even attempt it with Spectra Cut)



















The Spectra Cut (not II) seems thicker than SCII and has small bubbles throughout. Since this is my first use of SC (not II), I am wondering if it is me, or if I could have a bad run? I have already increased my impact (from 95g with SCII) to 195g and it doesn't seem to make any difference. Hmmm, I wonder if anyone else who has used Spectra Cut (not II) could chime in with whether this is the experience I should expect with it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Jim what cutter and blade are you using ? Thanks again for sharing. .. JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Those look good. I dont have much trouble weeding either, its getting it to apply to the t-shirts.....then getting the mylar off without any hassle.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Master XY-380 using Roland 45 degree. I am going to run a test in just a few to see if the 60 degree will work better for the Spectra Cut (not II)


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok,
Tried the Spectra Cut (not II) with a 60 degree blade and 95g impact. I got much better results this time.









This weeded without issue (2" Lettering)

It still gave me problems with the sleeve logos. So, at least I feel I can use it for some of the easier detail stuff, as long as I cut with the 60 degree blade


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Robin said:


> Those look good. I dont have much trouble weeding either, its getting it to apply to the t-shirts.....then getting the mylar off without any hassle.


Tweek your time and pressure, it makes a big difference when it comes time to cold peel. (SC II)

I try to use as little pressure as possible on the first press. 302F @ 20 seconds. Then lift the press and rub the mylar with an old piece of T-shirt (medium pressure) as the glue is cooling down. 

After the shirt comes down to room temp, I test the application by peeling a little of the T off the mylar. If the edges didn't stick to the T, I give it a second press just like the first. If the edges of the design are sticking to the T, then I start the peeling process. 

I stand behind my desk chair and lay the T on front of the chair's back (mylar up) and carefully work the T off the mylar. (Let the T flex, keep the mylar flat.) I let the released part of the T hang down the back of the chair. Sounds crazy but it works great for me. Once you get the edge of a letter to pop loose, the rest of the letter comes off. I use a finger nail or for a tough area, a weeder to get an edge loose. Then grab the T and the edge of the letter to peel it off the mylar.

Some colors and batches of SC II are harder than others. White seems to cause the most trouble. I had one roll that was very hard, but the new roll I have is much easier to work with. The colors I have seem to be less of a problem than white.

If you use to much pressure on the first press, the liquid glue is pushed out from under the lettering and stickes to the mylar. If you don't use enough heat/time, the glue never gets hot enough and won't stick to the T, then when you go to peel, the edges are loose.

I always repress the design after peeling the mylar. I add just a little more pressure (light-medium) and cover with teflon or a sheet of paper. This takes care of the edges that came off the T during the peel. You want to keep as much glue under the vinyl as possible, so don't over do the pressure. If you press it hard, you will get an outline of glue on your paper that will transfer to the next shirt. (not a good thing) Wipe your paper/teflon off with an old T while it is still hot to remove any extra glue.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi John....Ive actually printed off some of your posts about application to remember.....its sitting on my bulletin board next to the spectra cut directions. 

You should hear the conversations you and I have when I cant get it to work!!














(when Im muttering to myself, dh usually high tails it out of the office!)


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Robin said:


> Hi John....Ive actually printed off some of your posts about application to remember.....its sitting on my bulletin board next to the spectra cut directions.
> 
> You should hear the conversations you and I have when I cant get it to work!!


That's strange, I usually end up on the dart board...

Did my long post answer all your questions? If not, let me know what is giving you trouble and I'll try to make up an answer for you.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Good advice, John.

I have not had any trouble with SCII. I apply at 302 for 13 second (then hold it down to the count of five... don't know why, but I think I did it the first time that way and it worked... lol)

Absolutely light pressure. I then lay it face down on an oversized wooden bar stool and rub it around until I feel it cool down. I then flip it over and test an edge lift. It usually works the first time. Very seldom to I have to hit it a second time with the mylar still on. But, when I do it works on the second press.

I always press again once the mylar is off. I don't change the pressure, but I do use the Teflon. Then, I rub an old shirt over the Teflon to set everything.

Sounds like we use about the same process to get the results.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Try thermoflex plus for grins...I have never had an application failure and you can peel it warm or cold. With the 
BLAZE font we tend to use it for the first letter of individual words.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> I'll try to make up an answer for you


if you make it up you surely will end up on the dart board!







Im going to give a couple more testers a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Try thermoflex plus for grins...I have never had an application failure and you can peel it warm or cold. With the
> BLAZE font we tend to use it for the first letter of individual words.


I had actually quit using the thermoflex because of the marks the backing on the mylar was leaving on the shirts. You could see exactly where it was pressed from the fibres that were pulled(ruffed). But peeling hot might make a big difference....I'll give this a try today too.


----------

